
Jesus Christ was also misunderstood, Masayoshi Son tells investors - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/d01fe70a-598f-4e6f-becc-2a002d6187b8
======
samizdis
> Mr Son, who has in the past quoted Yoda from the Star Wars films and urged
> investors to “listen to the Force”, also suggested the Beatles had not been
> popular when they first started.

